# All New 2014 Diesel Powered BMW X5 xDrive35d - Arrives early 2014



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*New X5 xDrive35d benefits from the latest BMW Advanced Diesel technology*
The new BMW X5 xDrive35d features an all new inline six-cylinder diesel engine offering an even better balance between performance and fuel consumption than the outgoing diesel. The 3.0-liter engine, whose BMW TwinPower Turbo technology comprises VNT turbocharging and common rail direct injection, now develops maximum power of 255 hp and maximum torque of 413 lb-ft which is delivered between 1,500 and 3,000 rpm. In spite of the slight reduction in output from its predecessor, the new BMW X5 xDrive35d has a 0-100 km/h (62 mph) sprint time of 6.9 seconds (preliminary), making it just as quick or quicker. With the latest technology and the addition of an 8-speed automatic transmission, the new model is expected to post significant improvements in efficiency (EPA mileage estimates will be available closer to launch). The new X5 xDrive35d uses the latest in emission reduction technology. Lower nitrogen oxide limits are met using a close-coupled NOX adsorber catalyst and an SCR catalyst with urea (AdBlue) injection.

The all-new 3rd-generation BMW X5 will arrive in US showrooms in the fourth quarter of this year as the TwinPower Turbo inline six X5 sDrive35i and X5 xDrive35i as well as the TwinPower Turbo V8 X5 xDrive50i. The BMW Advanced Diesel X5 xDrive35d will follow in early 2014.

*Read more about the 2014 third generation BMW X5*


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

It will be interesting to see the EPA ratings for this beast.


----------



## Dragan (Jan 2, 2013)

First X5 available with RWD for the I6. Makes for slightly better fuel economy numbers.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Interior is gorgeous. Rest of it...idk.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Dragan said:


> First X5 available with RWD for the I6. Makes for slightly better fuel economy numbers.


Did the previous one have the 8 spd auto? I think that will allow much better FE across the lineup.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

d geek said:


> Did the previous one have the 8 spd auto? I think that will allow much better FE across the lineup.


35i and 50i have had the ZF 8AT since the LCI in 2011. 35d kept the 6AT. Good riddance. Time to usher in a new era :thumbup:


----------



## kurko (May 6, 2013)

Why would you need 8 speed auto with diesel?


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

To get better gas mileage.
I kind of like the look, but the car looks "fatter" somehow -- sort of a Q7 with a BMW front grille. Maybe if I see it in person -- but the photos just don't do it for me. The adding of an "S" drive option (2WD) along with the 8 speed is an obvious CAFE move -- and frankly one that I applaud as I don't need or want 4WD. Jeep has done the same thing -- as if any one would want a Jeep without 4WD -- the resale would be a disaster! BMW's not such a problem -- they are not off roaders any way. I suspect that even T-egg, and the Q ships might also move in the optional 2WD direction to gain a mile or three in their EPA mileage stat. Still no oiler X3 however.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

kurko said:


> Why would you need 8 speed auto with diesel?


Does the typical driver really benefit from all the speeds, where the vehicle may
seldom see 70-80 highway speeds. If look at some cars with 6 speeds at 70 rpm is like
1,500, almost idling. Seems would be a point where more speeds is useless like 500
horsepower to cruise at 70 on the interstate. ???


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

txagbmw said:


> Does the typical driver really benefit from all the speeds, where the vehicle may
> seldom see 70-80 highway speeds. If look at some cars with 6 speeds at 70 rpm is like
> 1,500, almost idling. Seems would be a point where more speeds is useless like 500
> horsepower to cruise at 70 on the interstate. ???


Yes. Remember, they don't add more gears at the top end, they squeeze more gears in between 1st and 6th. That allows the DDE (ECU) and transmission programming to choose the most efficient gear for the speed you're going. It also allows the transmission to keep the engine in it's torque (or HP) band all the time rather than being below or above the peaks. All this (together with a different final drive selection) allows more performance along with better mileage.


----------



## evtee (May 4, 2013)

What's with the decrease in power across the 35d lineup? Stop giving us the 30d equivalent and bring in the 300+hp 35d Europeans get.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

floydarogers said:


> Yes. Remember, they don't add more gears at the top end, they squeeze more gears in between 1st and 6th. That allows the DDE (ECU) and transmission programming to choose the most efficient gear for the speed you're going. It also allows the transmission to keep the engine in it's torque (or HP) band all the time rather than being below or above the peaks. All this (together with a different final drive selection) allows more performance along with better mileage.


Interesting on how the new transmissions work


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Think more like how those big semi trailer trucks have to upshift about 20 times from a stop just to get up to 50mph.:yikes:

The Diesel engine has a very narrow power band. The fuel burns much slower than in a gas engine but it does more work over the gas expansion power stroke, thus the high torque. It just doesn't like to turn fast so you have to compensate with a gear box with more gears.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW has released 2014 F15 X5 pricing. The 2014 BMW X5 xDrive35d price is $57,52. More pricing info here -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=704858


----------

